# Not a pretty picture, but funny ...



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

She is such a character! Does she ever keep four feet on the ground?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, yeah!! A true poodle, and a lovely one at that. The other dog does not look impressed._


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Whoa, how'd you catch that picture? Great! Rain seems to be quite the character.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> She is such a character! Does she ever keep four feet on the ground?


Lol ... dog with pogo sticks for legs (aka Rain) ~~~


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Great action shot!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

spoospirit said:


> _Oh, yeah!! A true poodle, and a lovely one at that. The other dog does not look impressed._


Lucky cannot run and jump like Rain, but they accommodate one another and play very well together; they are best friends :


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Rain is all poodle, and I LOVE that she fully embraces everything we love about the breed without the hair. May sound weird coming from a groomer, but I love that poodle doesn't have to mean hair!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

FunkyPuppy said:


> Rain is all poodle, and I LOVE that she fully embraces everything we love about the breed without the hair. ...


Me too !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahaha! What a great photo!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

You take the best photos of Rain. Love this one!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

HiiiiiiiYah.... ninja poodle


----------

